# This my rating,, is that good,, can post yours .



## Panjnyguy (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Mine is much better.... but, who cares?


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

7 one stars. Lol

What have you done?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I'm guessing you're a noob.

You'll start to realize that it doesn't matter once you've completed a couple of thousand trips.

But, if you insist, here's mine.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> I'm guessing you're a noob.
> 
> You'll start to realize that it doesn't matter once you've completed a couple of thousand trips.
> 
> ...


Oooooo....you have the coveted 2*

I need one for my collection.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

MHR said:


> Oooooo....you have the coveted 2*
> 
> I need one for my collection.


I'm working on getting another one. It'll be on eBay soon. Mods get 50% off


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

439x5=2195
11x4= 44
4x3=22
7x1=7. Grand total 2268/500

= 4.53 stars. 

Your ratings have been messed with. You should be 4.53


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Only 461 rides total, OPs rating looks right.

Not bad for starting out, Panjnyguy you will only get better with experience but your rating might not improve because at the same time you learn not to take any crap from paxholes.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Classified said:


> 439x5=2195
> 11x4= 44
> 4x3=22
> 7x1=7. Grand total 2268/500
> ...


OP doesn't have 500 rated trips yet so dividing his total number of stars by his total number of rated trips (461) will give us his current rating.

The formula didn't lie and that seems like the only truth Uber tells.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Pax Collector and I are twinsies. Yay!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Pax Collector and I are twinsies. Yay!
> 
> View attachment 293319


Yay! The 4.96 club


----------



## Panjnyguy (Aug 28, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> I'm guessing you're a noob.
> 
> You'll start to realize that it doesn't matter once you've completed a couple of thousand trips.
> 
> ...


Looks u like u kiss asss to get that rating .
I know where and why i got evey 1* .
2 i kicked packed out of my car . 
The other 5 loud anyoying pax i ldid give bad rating and I lectured them about manors .



DexNex said:


>


Nice


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Panjnyguy said:


> Looks u like u kiss asss to get that rating .
> I know where and why i got evey 1* .
> 2 i kicked packed out of my car .
> The other 5 loud anyoying pax i ldid give bad rating and I lectured them about manors .
> ...


So how is a 4.96 a suck up but a 4.99 is "nice"? Non sequitur.


----------



## Panjnyguy (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Panjnyguy said:


> Looks u like u kiss asss to get that rating .


I would definitely give this sentence a one star and report it for cleanliness.


----------



## Panjnyguy (Aug 28, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> So how is a 4.96 a suck up but a 4.99 is "nice"? Non sequitur.


Apples and oranges ?



Pax Collector said:


> I would definitely give this sentence a one star and report it for cleanliness.


Thats agood one here is a smiley hhhh



Panjnyguy said:


> Apples and oranges ?
> 
> Thats agood one here is a smiley hhhh


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Panjnyguy said:


> Thats agood one here is a smiley hhhh


Someone's jelly


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Panjnyguy said:


> View attachment 293272


could be better.

you need a 2


----------



## AlmostJaded (Jan 25, 2019)

Maintained a 4.99 through well over 3k rides, then got a spate of horrible pax who decided to 1 star me for asinine bullcrap. I've never dipped below 4.95, currently at 4.96 with 4,115 rides, and once a few of these stupid 1 stars fall off I'll be back where I belong. [/whining]

I've only ever had one 3 star, and never gotten a 2. *knocks on wood*


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

My ratings go up and down depending on my level of driving frustration. Just before Christmas I was 4.96 (now 4.94) with Uber and 5.0 (now 4.89) with Lyft, but these idiots were getting on my nerves and I may have made some inappropriate comments that caused my numbers to tank. (I know, surprise, right?) 

Try not to think about it unless you drop to 4.7 or less.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

4.87 is my rating on Uber
4.81 on Lyft

I'm the lowest rated on the thread, but I'm actually really happy because my ratings are better on average than they used to be.

Lyft says over 4.80 is good, 4.6-4.79 is "needs improvement" and 4.6 and below is "risk of deactivation." And Uber says I have "high ratings". So I take that to mean I'm doing okay.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

Rookie here. Every ride has been pleasant. Frustrating to get a 1 star when it wasn’t deserved.


----------



## 5spdturbo (Jan 15, 2019)

I like to believe the NYC pax (yes.. even up here...a lot of em...) are responsible for my 1, 2 and 3's...

But I know that's probably not true...

I do believe bad weather has lead to my low ratings...

Could have been hungover too though...

(1448 trips)


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

AlmostJaded said:


> never gotten a 2. *knocks on wood*


aww, I'm sorry don't give up, you can do it.


----------



## Ant42 (Dec 8, 2018)

I have a 2*. I got it the day Uber went down last December, same with my three 1-stars.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Ant42 said:


> I have a 2*. I got it the day Uber went down last December, same with my three 1-stars.
> 
> View attachment 293495


I'm impressed that you have so many low stars but still have a 4.96. People mostly really love you but sometimes really hate you. Lol


----------



## Ant42 (Dec 8, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> I'm impressed that you have so many low stars but still have a 4.96. People mostly really love you but sometimes really hate you. Lol


I got the low ratings last December when the Uber app crashed. It auto-assigned me rides that I never accepted and I never picked them up (I had no idea where they were or how to contact them).

But someone still gave me 2* for not picking them up?


----------



## Panjnyguy (Aug 28, 2018)

PlayLoud said:


> Rookie here. Every ride has been pleasant. Frustrating to get a 1 star when it wasn't deserved.


u on the way to deactivation


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

Panjnyguy said:


> u on the way to deactivation


Working my way back up. 4.84 now. Starting to get enough ratings that it would take five 1 star ratings to drop me below 4.6.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Maybe y'all can help me understand this. When I started the week, I had a 4.98. On the third day, my rating dropped to 4.97. I assumed because it was a passenger I scolded for being at the wrong pickup spot earlier in the week. I got my weekly report, I have a clean 5 stars for the entire week. I don't understand how I can do perfect 5 stars, and my rating drops. Not that I am that invested in it anymore, but it is curious. It really sucks that passengers can downrate you without leaving a comment, I mean come on, how am I supposed to learn if I don't know what I did wrong?


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

To add to my previous comment on this, I contacted Lyft support, which was a monumental task, but I succeeded. Their reply? "Try to focus on the positive". sigh. yes, dear, the honeymoon is over.


----------



## Iloveuberyay (Dec 27, 2017)

Ant42 said:


> I got the low ratings last December when the Uber app crashed. It auto-assigned me rides that I never accepted and I never picked them up (I had no idea where they were or how to contact them).
> 
> But someone still gave me 2* for not picking them up?


This is true. Happened to me.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Uber really knows what they are doing. Everyone says ratings don’t matter and everyone knows they do.


----------



## AlmostJaded (Jan 25, 2019)

Got the coveted 2-star award last night, my first ever!

No idea which pax or why, everything went pretty smooth all day. Screw you, whoever you are...


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

PlayLoud said:


> Rookie here. Every ride has been pleasant. Frustrating to get a 1 star when it wasn't deserved.


Since you have 2 1*s and you claim that one of them wasn't deserved, that means the other one was? What did you do....


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

4.93 on Uber

5.0 on lyft which is nothing since its in the last 100 rides.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

Mista T said:


> Since you have 2 1*s and you claim that one of them wasn't deserved, that means the other one was? What did you do....


Neither was deserved IMHO. I can think of one incident where I had a slightly fast takeoff after the light turned green. I had to pull into a driveway shortly after the intersection, and had to get ahead of the car in the lane to the right of me. I'm guessing that was one of the 1 stars. Was never unsafe. Just a fast takeoff. If it wasn't that, I have no clue what the 1 star was for.


----------



## MemphisDave (May 5, 2016)

Ant42 said:


> I got the low ratings last December when the Uber app crashed. It auto-assigned me rides that I never accepted and I never picked them up (I had no idea where they were or how to contact them).
> 
> But someone still gave me 2* for not picking them up?


Ant42, I could be mistaken, but I don't think that someone can rate you on a ride that did not actually occur. If you never picked them up, there was no actual ride to rate.
I think they could complain to Uber that you never showed, but that wouldn't have an impact on your ratings.
Someone please correct me if I am mistaken, as I am no expert on the ever-changing Terms of Service.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Classified said:


> 439x5=2195
> 11x4= 44
> 4x3=22
> 7x1=7. Grand total 2268/500
> ...


Fail maths.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

424 Uber rated trips. 4.94

Exactly 200 rated Lyft. 4.99


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Rushmanyyz said:


> Fail maths.


Failed English.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

1,000+ rides on Lyft. My rating is: irrelevant

1,000+ rides on Uber. My rating is: irrelevant

I get just as many or few rides as everyone else. I get paid the same low rates. My tips are a function of my friendliness and willingness to interact with pax.

Ratings are irrelevant, unless someone sucks so bad that they need to be deactivated.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Failed English.


Math is referred to as "maths" in other countries like England.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

My rating is above 4.60.


----------



## Wasted_Days (Aug 15, 2017)

OP you're doing just fine but for heavens sake man plug in you're at 2% you might miss a pool ride


----------



## driverman1985 (Feb 3, 2019)

Anyone here have signs in the backseat that asks for some 5-star lovin'?


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

This is all bullsh*t
During the busy end of summer/fall months I was a steady 4.93
Slow months begin with little to no surge? 4.99
This weekend was wild with every other trip surging and I "somehow" received 5 Four star ratings in one day.
Now 4.97

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Base cheap fares = endless 5 stars

Surged expensive fairs = fabricated complaints

Don't take it personally 



Mista T said:


> 1,000+ rides on Lyft. My rating is: irrelevant
> 
> 1,000+ rides on Uber. My rating is: irrelevant
> 
> ...


Accurate


----------



## Moonbatty (Sep 10, 2018)

I forget what happens when I get 500 ratings, but I hope it means my overall score improves.


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

Moonbatty said:


> I forget what happens when I get 500 ratings, but I hope it means my overall score improves.


Just keep doing whatever you're doing and the #'s will all hash out.
Why bother worrying about it?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Panjnyguy said:


> The other 5 loud anyoying pax i ldid give bad rating and I lectured them about manors .


Tudor or Elizabethan?


----------



## Panjnyguy (Aug 28, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Tudor or Elizabethan?


 both


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Panjnyguy said:


> View attachment 293272


7 one stars? WHoa


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

I love Whip it Out threads!!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

OCJarvis said:


> I love Whip it Out threads!!
> View attachment 294729


I want that rating! I promise I'll be satisfied if I hit 4.98. I was always happy with a 98% on tests in school growing up.


----------



## AlmostJaded (Jan 25, 2019)

Antivirus said:


> This is all bullsh*t
> During the busy end of summer/fall months I was a steady 4.93
> Slow months begin with little to no surge? 4.99
> This weekend was wild with every other trip surging and I "somehow" received 5 Four star ratings in one day.
> Now 4.97


Honestly I've noticed this as well. I get more 4 stars from Select and Surge pax than anything, except for my dedicated 1 star blue haired fans.

Seems like my low ratings hang on waaaay longer than 500 as well. Then literally the INSTANT one falls off - I get another one. Like, within the next 3 rides. Or the other way around - I'll get a bad rating and 2 rides later one falls off.

I held a 4.99 thorough thousands of rides, and suddenly I apparently - with no change in SOP or vehicle - give a 1 star ride every 250-300 rides or so. *shrug*


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

4.98 as of today.


----------



## Chibry (Oct 5, 2018)

WHO CARES. If it's above 4.75 no one does. Mine's close to 5 and I don't care anymore. I drive my best, am nice, go routes that Uber says to unless I know a quicker route. I don't drive like a maniac and try to not violate rules as I received a speed warning and there are red light cameras/speed cameras all over. 

This isn't a full-time job for me. Probably 60 to 80% (just a guess) aren't full time. Part-timers will make more mistakes. So what. I know the city enough to do as well as possible. If I miss a stop or it requires something dangerous or illegal to get to, I just cancel. Not worth a $100 or $200 ticket when they pay, net, about $15 or less. There's no penalty above 4.6. You won't be deactivated. Uber is constantly looking for new drivers which says that if you have a decent rating, they won't dump you. I get warnings from Lyft constantly (high cancellation, low acceptance, blah blah blah). I have a 5.0 If they want to deactivate me, fine. Find a new amateur to do it. I have a full-time job that pays livable wages and has benefits and I won't jeopardize that for $15 (at most) net per hour. 

Some people will say $15 sucks. However, most people make this at the most. Even if you make $30 an hour. No matter what you pay the 15.2% self-employment tax. So that $30 an hour becomes about $25. You take your deductions and then owe regular federal and state income tax. Say you're you're in 12%/22% federal tax bracket (average maybe 15%), brings that hourly rate to about $21. Say you live in a high state income tax (Illinois!) and you pay a conservative 4% (I think it's 4.95%), brings you down to about $20 an hour. Gas, say $0.50 per hour unless you have these huge pick-ups or lincolns, $19.50. Wear and tear, tickets, oil changes, etc... About $19. That's for a $30 an hour rate. Uber makes it seem like you are getting $30 an hour we aren't. A lot of drivers don't realize this. And don't forget if you don't file/pay quarterly taxes or underpay you are assessed about 0.5% of the underpayment amount which is 6% annually. So you underpay by $1000 you're getting hit with more than $60 per $1,000 underpayment penalty. I don't mean to burst bubbles but I do taxes part-time and Uber/Lyft do a very poor job in explaining things. They do this for a reason IMO, so that $30 an hour sounds so great.


----------



## AlmostJaded (Jan 25, 2019)

For Select drivers it matters a lot more - we can't take Select fares if we drop below 4.89 stars. I don't get as many Select's as I'd like - but man oh man, am I grateful for them when they come - $$$. I'm still well above 4.89 - but I'm troubled that it's trending slowly downward instead of holding even as it did for my first couple thousand rides.

Living in a state with no state income tax, and by tracking my write-off's carefully, I pay very little tax on my rideshare income.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Don't worry about you rating it is OK.
On the other hand you should worry about 2% charged phone!


----------



## Panjnyguy (Aug 28, 2018)

Dice Man said:


> Don't worry about you rating it is OK.
> On the other hand you should worry about 2% charged phone!


I was home when i took the screen shot. the only thing i care about Distance and Direction privilege , its helps so much bx i have other job.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> 424 Uber rated trips. 4.94
> 
> Exactly 200 rated Lyft. 4.99


How do you see the number of rated Lyft trips?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> How do you see the number of rated Lyft trips?


Not sure how many they use. But every time I get an email it shows the weekly count. I've had 1 maybe 2 four stars. All the rest are 5s. And the app always shows 4.99.

Click on your photo. Then tap the dashboard.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Lyft website says they use the last 100 rated trips. I'm not going back through emails to see, I was just hoping I could see number of rated trips in app like Uber. Not like I really care but was interested.


----------



## AlmostJaded (Jan 25, 2019)

Got a 3 pax pool last night. P1 nice lady, makes conversation. P2 gets in and immediately puts in headphones, ignores everyone. P3 I've had before, nice gal. Conversation between 1, 3, and me. Try to include P2 from time to time, no response. Drop P1. Keep chatting with P3. Drop P2 - she takes a snack and leaves without a word. Chat up P3 until her destination. She asks for my phone number before she gets out.

P1 - 5 stars, a 3 paragraph glowing review and a tip. P3 - tipped, 5 star rating and a badge. P2 - 1 star rating.

Guess which one was a college aged girl with facial piercings.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Antvirus said:


> This is all bullsh*t
> During the busy end of summer/fall months I was a steady 4.93
> Slow months begin with little to no surge? 4.99
> This weekend was wild with every other trip surging and I "somehow" received 5 Four star ratings in one day.
> ...


It is very suspicious. My only low stars are after lots of surges. Seems these pax are downrating the surge cost and take it out on the driver. Base fares and all 5*. Any surge going on, especially with drunks at night, the next morning is brutal! So many low-stars, even if your service is always high.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> View attachment 297053


Nice 2 Star, I hear those are pretty rare.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

I recently earned my 2-star badge.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Nice I'm still waiting on my 2 star and 1 star.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I can't argue for Uber, but I can say that there must be a bug in Lyft's driver rating system. After several weeks of 5* ratings, my rating dropped from 4.98 to 4.97. Attempting to contact Lyft support about this, trying to get an explanation for why it suddenly dropped, resulted in several "you must have got less than 5*", and *Don't worry, your rating is excellent", several links to the FAQ about how ratings are calculated and zero answers as to why it dropped. My last request to support went unanswered. I don't bother trying to call them.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> I can't argue for Uber, but I can say that there must be a bug in Lyft's driver rating system. After several weeks of 5* ratings, my rating dropped from 4.98 to 4.97. Attempting to contact Lyft support about this, trying to get an explanation for why it suddenly dropped, resulted in several "you must have got less than 5*", and *Don't worry, your rating is excellent", several links to the FAQ about how ratings are calculated and zero answers as to why it dropped. My last request to support went unanswered. I don't bother trying to call them.


When you get your weekly email, you should see the breakdown of your ratings, right?


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Yes, and they were all 5*


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> Yes, and they were all 5*


How long does a rider have to change their rating? Perhaps it was from a previous week?


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

This was the last response I received:

"I want you to know that the driver rating changes every week based on the feedback that our passengers gave through the App. Please bear in mind that it only changes when different ratings are given, so you had to receive a couple of ratings that weren't a 5."

Unfortunately, the weekly summaries sent to me did not support that conclusion.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> I'm working on getting another one. It'll be on eBay soon. Mods get 50% off


When mods ask about my stars and badges I have on eBay:


----------

